

One simple way to attack social anxiety - syntaxfree

Benzodiazepines.<p>Sure, they create tolerance, but so does alcohol. Do it responsibly and under medical supervision.
======
rms
It would work for one night if you wanted to go out and pick up women, but
it's a terrible idea to take benzos every day for social anxiety, because you
quickly reach the point where the drug has absolutely no effect but you need
it to feel normal. No doctor would prescribe that, you need some type of panic
disorder. SSRIs like Celexa/Paxil would be a much better idea.

~~~
syntaxfree
It's not that difficult to discontinuate benzos. You just need to taper off
slowly. You'll just be left at the same place you were before.

Many doctors treating depression will actually use benzos in addition to SSRIs
as a standard first-attempt protocol. Antidepressants are inespecific for
social anxiety, and can actually aggravate general anxiety (hence the SSRI-
suicide problem). Sure, if social anxiety derives from low self-esteem or
something... but you can work that out in psychotherapy. While on benzos. Or
you can work it out by yourself, by interacting with people.

I was actually being provocative about all the pop psychology crap being
thrown around. If your head is a mess, then the pop psychology is useless.
When unscrambled, you can attempt the pop psychology methods or join buddhism
or something.

